# Union calls for temporary halt to 457 visas for trades



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

One of Australia's largest trade unions is calling for a temporary freeze on 457 visas for trades people because it is worried the system is creating a pool of cheap overseas workers. The Construction, Forestry, Mining and Energy Union (CFMEU) says that new figures from the Immigration Department show a 'shocking' increase in the granting [...]

Click to read the full news article: Union calls for temporary halt to 457 visas for trades...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Yep... there will always be troublemakers like that. Hence perception of unions is often negative in Australia.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, agree with Dexter. I don't see how a healthy competition will harm the consumer.

This is not an immigration advice


----------

